
Ask HN: Is there any way to get smarter? - 0xFFC
One question which I am thinking lately is &quot;Is there any way to get smarter?&quot;<p>I have thought a lot and read alot. But most of the material have found in the internet are not based on research!<p>Second question would be &quot;Is intelligence direct result of awareness?&quot; So we can say &quot;The more you are aware, the more you can be intelligent&quot;.<p>P.S. By awareness I don&#x27;t mean knowledge.
======
TheAlchemist
I would like to quote Charlie Munger here: "“It is remarkable how much long-
term advantage people like us have gotten by trying to be consistently not
stupid, instead of trying to be very intelligent.”

Also, I highly recommend reading the blog
[https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/](https://www.farnamstreetblog.com/) \-
great weekly newsletter with interesting articles about thinking process,
life-long learning, decision making and some other good stuff.

